# R.I.P Sparkie



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Rest In Peace my little Sparkie man..

You were always there to clean the others check their hair and make sure they were all ok.. That was your little job within the group..
You were a little cuddle bug who loved to sit in my hoodie or on my shoulder.. 
It is with great sadness I have had to let you go today to make sure you suffer no more..



















Sparkie as a baby...









Sparkie nearest Jason with his back to us..










I miss you boys... xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry:crying:
Run free Sparkie xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP lil man have fun at the bridge and watch over your loving owner until you meet again xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry MoM  RIP Sparkie, hope your playing with Jason again over the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ive liked your posts in appreciation of you taking the time to wish Sparkie well as he goes over to the bridge..xxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry hun! sweet dreams little treasure! x


----------



## kathyj (Aug 14, 2011)

RIP Sparkie.


----------

